# ISP and there DNS



## paulfrottawa (Dec 23, 2008)

I now using Freebsd as a router. When I started out I had no DNS search path.

The old way my Dlink router auto loaded my ISP's for me. 

I now need to use a public one  at 4.2.2.1. 

My question is can I have the same easy of auto loading the ISP default dns that sometime changes?

ISP=Rogers.com


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 23, 2008)

hi, i don't understand your questions.. if you want use dns server your ISP, add ip address in /etc/resolv.conf...


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 23, 2008)

thx
The normal operation of my dlink router figures out what dns to use.
After a while its DNS IP might change.

If I wanted to have what ever my ISP (rogers.com)supplied as the preferred dns at the moment can I get freebsd to automatically detect it. When using Freebsd as the router.


----------



## Voltar (Dec 23, 2008)

If you're using DHCP, your DNS servers should be automatically configured, although you could manually setup and use something like OpenDNS.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 23, 2008)

I have no problem connecting with DCHP with freebsd however I don't get a dns entry anywhere thats normally provided to a router. I can use these other know dns servers. 
Level 3 Communications (Broomfield, CO, US)
4.2.2.1
4.2.2.2
4.2.2.3
4.2.2.4
4.2.2.5
4.2.2.6 

Its like this. This was my DNS yesterday 64.71.255.198 for today I would have to hook back up my router to see what rogers is using. Because I had to change back today to a public one.

_____________________________---

Now htat I think about this more I might not have notice that the IP address found in /etc/resolv.conf is done automatically. I thought I put that there but I would need to do a re-install before I knew for sure or here another comment.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 23, 2008)

Voltar said:
			
		

> If you're using DHCP, your DNS servers should be automatically configured, although you could manually setup and use something like OpenDNS.



Hey that link is something. Is that like no-ip?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm running dnscache/djbdns from ports, works great.


----------



## aragon (Dec 23, 2008)

Paul, you could write a script to periodically query your router for the current DNS IP addresses.  Alternatively enable "bridge mode" on your router and run PPPoE on your FreeBSD system - it'll get the DNS IP addresses directly from your ISP that way.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 24, 2008)

aragon said:
			
		

> Paul, you could write a script to periodically query your router for the current DNS IP addresses.  Alternatively enable "bridge mode" on your router and run PPPoE on your FreeBSD system - it'll get the DNS IP addresses directly from your ISP that way.



Wow thanks
This is going to be fun writing my first script. I'll be posting in that category next but I guess its time to do it. 

At the moment I'm setting up my ipfw and I"m wondering if my DNS i wrote down yesterday doesn't work here.


> # Allow out access to my ISP's Domain name server.
> # x.x.x.x must be the IP address of your ISP's DNS
> # Dup these lines if your ISP has more than one DNS server
> # Get the IP addresses from /etc/resolv.conf file
> $cmd 020 $skip tcp from any to x.x.x.x 53 out via $pif setup keep-state


Can a public DNS server do the job in the time being. Its important to see the net so I can find more help.


----------



## aragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Most DSL routers proxy DNS requests for you.  Why not set your DNS server to the IP address of your router for the time being?


----------



## danger@ (Dec 24, 2008)

indeed, that's what I have thought about


----------

